# Nine Tinies!



## PeachnZelda (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok so these are all pet shop style mice  but I thought I'd post as a proud auntie of nine. I think I've lucked out and got mainly females.

I realised today (couple of days after pics) most have opened their eyes but a couple haven't yet. Could this be that they're runts or that they just haven't got the best of the limited milk supply?


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I love the black and white one! it's gorgeous :love1


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Maybe they were just the last born? I don't know.

I have always wondered why mice have eyebrows...


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Eyebrows? Do you mean where the whiskers (vibrissae) come out above the eyes? I guess it does kinda look like eyebrows haha


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

I have had bubs develop at slightly different rates in that respect.. Usually only a few hours apart though. Typically if one seems significantly behind the others in development I cull.


----------



## PeachnZelda (Feb 23, 2012)

Bridgette Rena said:


> I have had bubs develop at slightly different rates in that respect.. Usually only a few hours apart though. Typically if one seems significantly behind the others in development I cull.


Yeah, that makes sense especially with nine. But these are my pets so I guess there was never any question of culling for me, tho if mum had eaten a couple lets say I would have been quite pro choice about the matter :lol: Oh well, all have their eyes open today and look healthy, there's a bit of a variation in size but am hoping to keep on the smaller girls for longer with mum and hopefully they'll fill out.


----------

